# Raid PCI Card



## SuperMiguel (May 29, 2009)

I have a compaq system that only supports IDE drivers, I use it on FreeBSD. I want to get a Raid card that supports Raid 1. Which card Should i get that would be fully supported?? i dont want to spend more than $50 soo:

- PCI interface
- Support for 1.5TB HD
- SATA II
- FreeBSD support
- Around $50

Thanks =)


----------



## Oko (May 29, 2009)

SuperMiguel said:
			
		

> I have a compaq system that only supports IDE drivers, I use it on FreeBSD. I want to get a Raid card that supports Raid 1. Which card Should i get that would be fully supported?? i dont want to spend more than $50 soo:
> 
> - PCI interface
> - Support for 1.5TB HD
> ...



You should not get any RAID card! That kind RAID card is a peace of crap. You are far better of using software RAID.


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 29, 2009)

then i still need some kind of SATA card.. since my MB only has IDE controllers.. Any recomendation?


----------



## phoenix (May 29, 2009)

If you want SATA, just get a generic, standard PCI SATA controller.  Don't get a "RAID" controller, as any controller under $100 won't be a real, true, hardware RAID controller.  And for RAID1, you don't need a hardware RAID controller.

Just put in a PCI SATA controller, and use gmirror.


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 29, 2009)

even the cheap like this on: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815104219 will do the trick?


----------



## phoenix (May 29, 2009)

In theory, yes.  Without knowing which SATA chipset is on that card, though, can't say for sure.


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 29, 2009)

umm from that page newegg.com which controller would u recommend that actually has a chipset that is known to work with freebsd..


----------



## Oko (May 29, 2009)

SuperMiguel said:
			
		

> umm from that page newegg.com which controller would u recommend that actually has a chipset that is known to work with freebsd..




This is very, very good reading for you. Don't be fooled by the fact that it is written for OpenBSD. The only difference on FreeBSD might be that FreeBSD probably does support some cheap crap but deeply down in their soul all BSD developers think the same about the hardware. 

http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq14.html#RAID


----------

